# Northern California DIYMA meet.- June 30th 2012 - San Jose



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Okay guys, i will keep this short and brief since no one likes to read a ton of info.

The first NORCAL in three years is happening!

*Date: Saturday, June 30, 2012

Time: 10AM - 4PM

Location: MVP ARENA PARKING LOT 696 E. Trimbel Rd, San Jose, CA 95131
MVP Arena - Indoor Soccer, Flag Football and Batting Cages

Note: Most GPS will navigate you to the wrong place if you just input the address, instead, make it go to:

INTESECTION OF KRUSE DRIVE AND MONTAGUE EXPRESSWAY, San Jose!!

Here is an google aerial view:

696 E. Trimble Rd. Suite #30, San Jose, CA 95131 - Google Maps


Cost: Since we are using their lot and access to their bathrooms etc, please bring $5 per CAR as a small token of thanks to the owners. 


Food and Drinks: I will have a cooler with some drinks. if anyone wanna bring some snacks, go ahead. 


Post-Meet Dinner: Please reply if you are interested in going somewhere and having a nice group dinner after the meet? I personal preference would be to show you guys one of a few nice BBQ joints around town. but as we will have a lot of people, i need to get a detailed head count before hand to make a reserveation.and if we go over 20 people, we may need to go somehwere that has more room to accomodate us  Sushi anyone? *


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

Ill be there...


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in for all, meet and dinner. BBQ is good with me.

Great America Friday! 

K1 Speed sometime, too.


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

I'll be there. Will be late but will make it for dinner. Any food are good.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey guys,
I'm planning to make it, assuming I'm not traveling or something like that. Calendar seems free at this point.

Bing,
I sent out an email to some of the old timers, hoping a few of them show up as well. 
Thanks for organizing us.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Since it's San Jose, Henry's Highlife might be cool if we get there early enough?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am thinking exactly henry's hi-life with enough people we can acutally make a reservation iirc


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> Okay guys, i will keep this short and brief since no one likes to read a ton of info.
> 
> The first NORCAL in three years is happening!
> 
> ...











Sushi....................uh no.
I didn't get over 300lbs eating sushi. :surprised:
BTW, I am in for the BBQ restaurant.
I will let you know if I bring the wife and/or kids.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

Can't wait!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Sushi....................uh no.
> I didn't get over 300lbs eating sushi. :surprised:
> BTW, I am in for the BBQ restaurant.
> I will let you know if I bring the wife and/or kids.
> ...


oh i think if you ate all you can eat sushi you can easily get there lol 

the place near me has really decent quality and big portions and its all you can eat, all the time 

b


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll be there, not sure on dinner yet, I'll get back to you within the next week.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sounds good.

b


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Man this sucks I am going to miss this. In my own backyard and my s10 is wired up and all. DAMNIT......


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm going to try to make it... Might have my son in tow. That will make for an interesting experience for ALL of us.... LOL


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

you wont be the only one i am sure scott...i can ask mvp to have the jumper house setup if hes old enough to play in it.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

pdqwrx said:


> I'm going to try to make it... Might have my son in tow. That will make for an interesting experience for ALL of us.... LOL





simplicityinsound said:


> you wont be the only one i am sure scott...i can ask mvp to have the jumper house setup if hes old enough to play in it.


Likewise (might have my son as well). Need to take him to an activity that starts at 2pm, so if I'm able to go, will need to leave around 1/1:30pm.

Hmmm, which car should I bring?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

papasin said:


> Likewise (might have my son as well). Need to take him to an activity that starts at 2pm, so if I'm able to go, will need to leave around 1/1:30pm.
> 
> Hmmm, which car should I bring?


bring the civic since i heard it before you made the lastest improvements


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

shinjohn said:


> Since it's San Jose, Henry's Highlife might be cool if we get there early enough?


I would think Henry's would be perfect as well. I will let you know closer to the event, but I should be able to come. A month off, here is to hoping I will have the system started in my latest car. All I really need to pick up is an amp to get things started.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

for anyone who doesnt have a system yet and is in the planning stages, i can tell you that a meet like this greatly helps in your decision making 

b


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> bring the civic since i heard it before you made the lastest improvements


Hehe, yeah IIRC that was two front stages ago and before the new amps. Looking forward and hope to make it to hear folks' expert opinions as I still consider myself a newbie. Also quite interested in hearing others' cars.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> for anyone who doesnt have a system yet and is in the planning stages, i can tell you that a meet like this greatly helps in your decision making
> 
> b



Lol, or it can make you re-evaluate your whole new system haha. Which is sometimes not a bad thing.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

This is going to be EPIC. Someone please take pictures. This really sucks I am going to miss this as MVP is only 10 minutes from my house. =(


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just got back from vacation  bump time for this thread  havent heard back from a lot of the OGs who wanted to have the meet in the first place


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> just got back from vacation  bump time for this thread  havent heard back from a lot of the OGs who wanted to have the meet in the first place


any chance of leon, steve, anthony and other OGs may show up? thanks.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn, not gonna make this one. Got my surgury date today, and theres no way I'll be up for the drive up there. Sucks, was really looking forward to it.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Where you at?
Maybe catch a ride with one of us?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm about 3.5 hours away from san jose, hour south of fresno. Thats the problem, with the area thats being cut into, theres no way i'll be up for sitting for about a week, let alone for 3.5 hours 2 days after surgury. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

GS3 said:


> any chance of leon, steve, anthony and other OGs may show up? thanks.


Let me call them old folgies.


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

very good chance i'll be there.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'll be there


----------



## maestro (Jul 7, 2007)

i suggest if you guys want bbq you guys might want to consider. imo better than henrys

Smoking Pig Bbq - San Jose, CA


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

maestro said:


> i suggest if you guys want bbq you guys might want to consider. imo better than henrys
> 
> Smoking Pig Bbq - San Jose, CA



Last time I went to Henry's, I saw Bing smothered in BBQ sauce. He must love that place. 

Smoking Pig BBQ.... sounds yummy. If I was filipino, I would say "Get me some Mang Tomas!!!!!!!"


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

maestro said:


> i suggest if you guys want bbq you guys might want to consider. imo better than henrys
> 
> Smoking Pig Bbq - San Jose, CA


mmmmmm.........
So much better than gutted raw fish. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

nice to see a norcal meet. little far for me as i'm in the east bay but maybe i'll take the drive


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

UNFORGIVEN said:


> nice to see a norcal meet. little far for me as i'm in the east bay but maybe i'll take the drive


You gotta bring the truck. :thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

booked a hotel for BigRed and I. I hope this doesn't end up a circle jerk with Bing, Jim and I. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

I wanna hear some essssque! 

Plus, if anyone wants to join us at Great America on Friday, lmk. Even if you want to wait at the exit of the rides. :laugh:


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

UNFORGIVEN said:


> nice to see a norcal meet. little far for me as i'm in the east bay but maybe i'll take the drive


I was going to drive 3.5 hours each way for this before finding out my surgury was the thursday before. If not for that, I would be there.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Darn this is so close to me, but I'll be at work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> booked a hotel for BigRed and I. I hope this doesn't end up a circle jerk with Bing, Jim and I. :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> I wanna hear some essssque!
> 
> Plus, if anyone wants to join us at Great America on Friday, lmk. Even if you want to wait at the exit of the rides. :laugh:


yeah and with Jim being a "well done" steak eater and all...

i love smoking pigs as well, but the two places are known for different things:

henry's: baby back ribs, pork chops and prime rib

pig: spare ribs, briskey and various side items and appetizers.

but the main issue, i dont see how a large party can possible fit at pigs...where as henry's can piece together tables and fit like a dozen people together.

but i am open to either, as i love both. alternative is tomi japanese buffet at eastridge, miles better than todai.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> booked a hotel for BigRed and I. I hope this doesn't end up a circle jerk with Bing, Jim and I. :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> I wanna hear some essssque!
> 
> Plus, if anyone wants to join us at Great America on Friday, lmk. Even if you want to wait at the exit of the rides. :laugh:



sadly, with the state of affairs regarind the OGs in norcal and their car's...umm...lack of systems...you guys may be bringing all the esssque with you lol


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> sadly, with the state of affairs regarind the OGs in norcal and their car's...umm...lack of systems...you guys may be bringing all the esssque with you lol


He's right, I haven't even begun wiring yet so I'm no help.
On another note, I would appreciate it if you guys attending would introduce yourselves since I don't know who's who.
You can't miss me.
Just look for the fat guy. 



Angrywhopper said:


> Darn this is so close to me, but I'll be at work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You said that the last time. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Vestax said:


> Last time I went to Henry's, I saw Bing smothered in BBQ sauce. He must love that place.
> 
> Smoking Pig BBQ.... sounds yummy. If I was filipino, I would say "Get me some Mang Tomas!!!!!!!"


I gotta agree with my compadre, Bing. Smoking pig ironically has pretty good brisket, ribs are better at Henry's. And yeah that dude's a messy eater. 

Bing, you gotta wear your PETA T-shirt again, LOL.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> sadly, with the state of affairs regarind the OGs in norcal and their car's...umm...lack of systems...you guys may be bringing all the esssque with you lol


Hey man, don't forget all of us OGs, LOL. But yeah, I heard the guy that did my car is a bit of a hack.....


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

One last thing, since it starts at 10, any specific lunch plans or is it on your own, etc?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

**** i forgot people ate lunch, cuase i dont. i would say just pick up something on the way and eat a latest breakfast, since dinner is early at 5.  there are food options close to the meet venue as well.

so you made it to henry's?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

A personal favor if possible.....

I just placed a large order of speakers with Grizz Archer of Epsilon (PPI) in Montebello, CA.
Is there anyone coming up from that area that can pick it all up for me and bring it to the meet?
It's 3 12" subs, 2 8" subs, and 2 sets of 3ways.
At minimum, I'll buy dinner. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Nobody interested in going to the show in Vacaville the weekend before/next weekend on the 23rd? We need to pop some judge's cherrys. We have all new judge's.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey Kimo, i wish i can, parents are coming into town thursday through monday.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> Nobody interested in going to the show in Vacaville the weekend before/next weekend on the 23rd? We need to pop some judge's cherrys. We have all new judge's.


Kimo,
Can you post the info on the Vacaville show?
Thx,

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Kimo,
> Can you post the info on the Vacaville show?
> Thx,
> 
> ...


mmm its the thread right below this one Bret


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> **** i forgot people ate lunch, cuase i dont. i would say just pick up something on the way and eat a latest breakfast, since dinner is early at 5.  there are food options close to the meet venue as well.
> 
> so you made it to henry's?


Cool that.

Yep, went to Henry's for lunch, enjoyed it; though nothing beats smoking' my own. 

Thanks for organizing us, hoping to see the old crowd and meet lots of new faces too!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> mmm its the thread right below this one Bret


My mistake.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

With the sad news of our dear friend and fellow car audio nut/Diyma member Jun (technobug)'s passing yesterday, I am going to make this meet in honor of his memory...we will have a toast at dinner for Jun...and keep him in our thoughts all day.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I think they have a TV there, Anthony you should bring your ps3 and take on all challengers in Street Fighter!!!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I built this for fun. We could have some good original MMA fights at my shop.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

What a coincidence. I just got pulled out of retirement yesterday. I played in an ST tournament for EVO qualifiers and placed 5th. I guess it's not bad for somebody who playes twice a year?

IPLAYWINNER - SUPER STREET FIGHTER II TURBO - Tournament of Legends NorCal Qualifier - 3PM PDT - http://www.challonge.com/st_tol_quals

You can see of me play 4 of my matches on the stream at 40:30, 57:00, 1:13, 2:16.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Vestax said:


> What a coincidence. I just got pulled out of retirement yesterday. I played in an ST tournament for EVO qualifiers and placed 5th. I guess it's not bad for somebody who playes twice a year?
> 
> IPLAYWINNER - SUPER STREET FIGHTER II TURBO - Tournament of Legends NorCal Qualifier - 3PM PDT - http://www.challonge.com/st_tol_quals
> 
> You can see of me play 4 of my matches on the stream at 40:30, 57:00, 1:13, 2:16.


"Balrog just wants to get in that ass" :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

If I can find the time to put my car back together and get a tune back on it I will come out for the day. Its been a long time since I've been to a GTG. But if the car isnt back together in time I will stay home and crack open a few cold ones. (Too long of a drive with no tunes)


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

this may be more appropriate for this forum hahahah


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in just got Sunday off so I can do drive from oc. One more for dinner. Bing looking forward to seeing some your cars and meeting you in person............Bert if still need to get your toys brought up pm me with # or get a hold of JT for mine ........John


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cool, as for how many cars of mine will be there, not sure, i may not even have my own car there since i may need to bring the hyundai i just finished  but we will see.


----------



## ib2ez2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking forward to see the completed Hyundai. Last time I saw that, it was still in pieces.

~Derrick


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

it will be there except the actual subs we will be using in the car is still enroute from the factory and most likely wont get there in time, so it will likely rock the temporary ones.

b


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

i may be coming by with the car i've been rolling around in for the past year. Though, this is probably the first and last you'll see of it, as i'm ripping the stereo out of it for the new project


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

im tempted, any trees nearby? whats the head count/expected attendance so far? if i bring a small bbq pit can we do a bbq in the parking lot a-la marv?? everyone bring their own 'cookables/meat/veg'


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

60ndown said:


> im tempted, any trees nearby? whats the head count/expected attendance so far? if i bring a small bbq pit can we do a bbq in the parking lot a-la marv?? everyone bring their own 'cookables/meat/veg'


comon out luke!

as for cookin, i didnt ask for it with the owners, i know in the past with the comps they prefer to fire up their own grill and sell a lil food at events...so i am not sure on that one sir...

as for a head count, looking the response on here and on FB and personal emails to me...i would say...20 or so? maybe a lil more?

b


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I know this is still early, but so far, looks very promising:

Weather Headlines - weather.com


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> I know this is still early, but so far, looks very promising:
> 
> Weather Headlines - weather.com


I'd much rather like the Sunday 72 degree forecast for Fri and Sat.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> I'd much rather like the Sunday 72 degree forecast for Fri and Sat.


yeah agree, butweather forcasting here is useless...except the sunny part...


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

since I haven't been there, is there shade there? kind of hard to tell from the sat view. anyone have a easy up?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

there are people with easy ups, i have access to one as well, but i have no way to carry it hehe. and its too much of a hassle. there are trees there that offer some shade, but not sure enough to make a difference.

b


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> With the sad news of our dear friend and fellow car audio nut/Diyma member Jun (technobug)'s passing yesterday, I am going to make this meet in honor of his memory...we will have a toast at dinner for Jun...and keep him in our thoughts all day.


WOW, thats really sad news. I remember I used to chit chat with him a longgg time ago, even ECA days. He old school. Hope all is well with his family, my thoughts and prayers go out to them.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> bring the civic since i heard it before you made the lastest improvements


TPMS sensor on the Civic turned on and found one of the tires has a slow leak once I got home. I plan on bringing it into a tire place in the morning...still hoping to make it on Saturday with the Civic. I know you (and imagine others) much rather hear the Civic than my wife's Smart...since it also has those JL C2s you recently worked with and probably would rather hear a higher end set .


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Any tire.place.can plug.a small leak in no time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bing,
What time is the reservation set for at Henry's?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> Any tire.place.can plug.a small leak in no time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


That's what I expect, although a co-worker of mine recently had something similar, and had to go to three different places before they could track it down. Anyway, will bring the Civic even if it has to roll in with the donut. Not the best to look at, but that shouldn't affect the sound . See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I havent made any reservations yet...it dpends on how many people are going to dinner...if we have too many henrys may not fit...but we will see tomorrow 

Btw, can anyone bring a cooler and buy a bunch of sodas and ice to the meet? i will pay you of course for everthing...i just realized that since i am bringing a csutomers car there, i wont have the room to bring my big cooler...

b


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> I havent made any reservations yet...it dpends on how many people are going to dinner...if we have too many henrys may not fit...but we will see tomorrow
> 
> Btw, can anyone bring a cooler and buy a bunch of sodas and ice to the meet? i will pay you of course for everthing...i just realized that since i am bringing a csutomers car there, i wont have the room to bring my big cooler...
> 
> b


I can bring a bunch of soda and a few bags of ice (you don't need to pay for it). I do not have a cooler (everything I own is in storage atm). Hell, I don't even think I have any demo discs right now... but I'll be there.

-Gabe


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Awesome Gabe If no one can bring a cooler I.will try and stuff mine in this car. Lets do a final confirmation tonite. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I can bring a couple medium-sized coolers. I need to leave early (around 1pm), but perhaps someone can drop them off afterwards?


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

papasin said:


> I can bring a couple medium-sized coolers. I need to leave early (around 1pm), but perhaps someone can drop them off afterwards?


Where are you located?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Where are you located?


Cupertino


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

papasin said:


> Cupertino


Provided that they fit in the back seat of my car, I could drop them off on my way back to the city. I'll be taking 280 anyway.

G.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

No worries gentlemen, I will bring my big ass white cooler for us to use. 
Anyone else want to bring soda and ice to throw in it, that would be great.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> No worries gentlemen, I will bring my big ass white cooler for us to use.
> Anyone else want to bring soda and ice to throw in it, that would be great.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Done and done!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Will put mine in the trunk tonight just in case. Gabe, if they fit in my Civic, should fit most anyone's back seat .


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys! and i am definetly gonna pay whomever is buying the soda back 

b


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> thanks guys! and i am definetly gonna pay whomever is buying the soda back
> 
> b


Don't worry about it! Thanks for arranging the event! I'm sorry that I won't be able to make dinner.

Folks should chime in if there is a preference for soda.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Gabe, buddy!!!! You are here in the area!
Good to know that and lookin' forward to seeing you tomorrow!!!!

Bing, no guarantees, but maybe I will throw some pork shoulder on the smoker tonight if I have time to run by the market before it closes.  See you guys tomorrow nonetheless. I'm probably rolling in a little closer to lunch time, FYI...

Also Bing, I have a charger/PS, is there an outside power outlet I can hook up to at MVP or should I not bother? I'll also bring my OmniMic as well in case anyone wants to play with it and do some measurements/tuning.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Will put mine in the trunk tonight just in case. Gabe, if they fit in my Civic, should fit most anyone's back seat .


Big cooler is already to go and in the back of the Fit.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am not sure if there is an outside power source, but inside there are we can use 

alright guys, see you all tomorrow!! 

Bing


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll be there. BBQ sounds fine.


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

Should I bring my 90A power supply as well?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

u can, but i am not bringing mine i dont think, i am not sure if there are long enough extensions cords


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

If some one has a long ass extension cord bring it...they have some.about 50 ft short

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

dingaling said:


> Should I bring my 90A power supply as well?


any plans on bench testing any amps?


----------



## ib2ez2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks like a little family obligation slipped my mind and will cause me to miss this one. Really disappointed in not being able to check out some cars, especially the Hyundai.. Hope everyone has a good time.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope this turns out well enough for there to be another one. Take pics, thats the closest I can get while im here laying on my side.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

GS3 said:


> any plans on bench testing any amps?


.................LOL...........I Highly Doubt it.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Hope this turns out well enough for there to be another one. Take pics, thats the closest I can get while im here laying on my side.


Sorry. Was there earlier, and actually brought my DSLR but didn't get a chance to snap pics as I ran out of time (had to take off to take my son to a tennis lesson). There were a couple of cars I was interested in listening to but didn't get a chance...but appreciate the comments from the various folks that were able to listen to mine.

Hopefully, someone takes pics...but when I left, probably close to a dozen cars and more expected to roll in. I'd be interested to come for "another one".


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Just got back from meet, and sorry, forgot to bring a camera. I think that Shinjohn may have taken a few pics.

In any event, had a great time, got some good feedback on my car and got to listen to a few others.

Some excellent sounding cars at the meet today! Bing's Hyundai is to die for! 

I had a great time meeting new people and catching up with some old friends.

Thanks Bing for setting this up... Let's not wait another three years lol!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks EVERYONE for coming out! we had a nice relaxing time and for once i acutally got to listen to a lot of cars...some really awesome stuff! 

Gabe, it was fantastic meeting you, i feel like i found another buddy up here, anytime you wanna hang and talk about cars and audio, just let me know!

thanks for the compliments on the Hyundai, i hope to have it sounding much better by the comp in august 

your CTS was insane, it was one of the best MS8 cars i have heard and of course, the acceleration was breathtaking, makes my car feel slow 

oh yeah, JT is a disgrace for his asian heritage interms of food selection! lol

Papasin...your car was the biggest surprise for me out oft he entire meet, it really is exactly the way i would like a car to sound ona daily basis, so smooth, warm, silky...wow...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Se7en said:


> In any event, had a great time, got some good feedback on my car and got to listen to a few others.
> 
> Some excellent sounding cars at the meet today! Bing's Hyundai is to die for!
> 
> ...


Gabe, good to meet you and wish I could have heard your car as the other MS-8 car in the meet while I was there. Being sandwiched between your CTS and the Hyundai, ironically didn't get a chance to listen to either car lol.

Anyway, many thanks to you for bringing the drinks!



simplicityinsound said:


> thanks EVERYONE for coming out! we had a nice relaxing time and for once i acutally got to listen to a lot of cars...some really awesome stuff!
> 
> Papasin...your car was the biggest surprise for me out oft he entire meet, it really is exactly the way i would like a car to sound ona daily basis, so smooth, warm, silky...wow...


Bing, I echo Gabe's words above and appreciate you coordinating this. Really wish I could have stayed longer to listen to the Hyundai...your work on that car cannot be described in words, other than maybe breathtaking.

WRT my car, I appreciate your praise...coming from you, that means a lot. Definitely my goal for the car is a daily driver. I think between you, JT, and BigRed listening and giving the compliments, you guys might convince me to come out to a comp just to see how it might score .


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

ib2ez2 said:


> Looks like a little family obligation slipped my mind and will cause me to miss this one. Really disappointed in not being able to check out some cars, especially the Hyundai.. Hope everyone has and Gabriel, thanks for picking up all the soda.a good time.


Had a great time!
Thanks to Bing for putting it on and thanks to everyone came out; especially you guys that came up from SoCal. :thumbsup:
It was really great to meet all of you.
Almost forgot Shinjohn, that smoked pork was amazing and Gabriel, thanks for picking up all the soda.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Had a great time!
> Thanks to Bing for putting it on and thanks to everyone came out; especially you guys that came up from SoCal. :thumbsup:
> It was really great to meet all of you.
> Almost forgot Shinjohn, that smoked pork was amazing and Gabriel, thanks for picking up all the soda.
> ...


X10 for Shinjohn's pulled pork! That was awesome! 

Bret, great meeting you.

Papasin, I'm also sorry I didn't get to hear your ride. August?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Papasin, I'm also sorry I didn't get to hear your ride. August?


Got to check the calendar with the kids camp activities and possible summer vacation schedule, but a good possibility.

Of course, if you're ever in the south bay and want to swing by, just shoot me a PM and I'm sure we can arrange something. I haven't made it up to the city in years...and I've lived in the Bay Area for nearly 30 lol.


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Bing for setting this up.. I had a great time ... got a chance to meet some more cool poeple... everybodys car that i got to listen to , thumbs up....


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, Bing for hosting! I had a great time with a little get away weekend. Some good tunes, food and company!


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

robert_wrath said:


> .................LOL...........I Highly Doubt it.


lol... can't find my resistors no mo


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Bing really glad I made the drive up had a great time. It nice to meat everyone. I'll try to make show. Thanks for putting it together..........John.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey guys,
Good time yesterday at the meet. Thanks again to Bing for organizing us!
Wish I had more time there (sorry I came so late), but so totally glad I got to catch up a little with Steve and Sarah, and much of the old gang. Gabe, totally glad you are out here now, we must try to get together again sometime and just catch up. I have to say that your car is the most impressive "MS-8" car I've ever heard. Can't wait to hear it again when you get the Rane up and running.

Lots of great cars there (no surprise) with each one having something unique to offer and ponder. I've still got some work to do tuning my car, and yeah, I'm sure that'll happen with all the free time I have these days. 

In any case, I'm also sorry I actually did not snap any pictures this time. I did have my camera, just didn't get a chance to take pics between chit chatting and listening to cars. Anyhow, hope to see you all again soon.

Peace.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i vote to have Shinjohn cater our competition in SJ 8/25


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for hosting Bing! Had a great time. The Korean BBQ was wonderful 

Heard some great cars and finally got to meet some long time diyma folks at the meet.

Looking forward to possibly making the competition in August


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry fellas, I wish I could've made it out. We got stuck in Napa at my cousin's wedding. I was actually heading out to San Jose but some of the guys were telling me a lot of folks left around 3ish. I ended up getting to the east bay and made my way back to San Francisco. Oh well next time.


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

Do we have a date for the next meet yet?


----------

